# My first fursuit head



## bonus41 (Jan 2, 2013)

well, i finished her awhile ago but got to busy to post it anywhere so yeah....

this was my first attempt at a fursuit head, though I do have some expieriance in sewing from lessons for a couple years... She was made on a DVC resin blank (small canine) with VERY expensive fur from Fabric land (40$ per yard) thank god for the 50% off sale... she has 5 diffrent types of fur on the head, black long pile fur, black short pile fur, white, grey, and brown. grey markings around the ears (hard to see from long white fur) short pile black on ears, white markings, and a brown spot behind the ears. She has a gold nose and eyes, plus 3 earings 2 that change color in the sun, and one rainbow color ball and the top.

This was my second attempt on this head, the first i shaved the fur down with scissors, and it turned out too short and all choppy, plus seams where showing it was just to ugly to post anywhere.. I didnt want to refur the whole head all over again, but later on my hinge detached from the jaw so i had to refur it anyway. After taking a couple days to duct tape it again, cut out the peices, then hand sew them again, i was done with a hairy head again. But this time being smart I used my mom's dog shavers with a #10 blade, and it turned out 100X better then before I'm very proud with it now. 

her features are:
-resin blank
-glow in the dark Jaw set
-silacone tongue
-moving jaw
-3D resin follow me eyes
-all sewn seams 


















when i sewed the top of her head, I cut the peices out so they were bigger so when they where sewn and glued to the head it would overlap by the eyes, to make eye brows I left them long at the end to give that little whisp of fur, I think that made it cute.

Resin blank, eyes, Jawset, and silicone tongue all made by DVC or monoyasha

cut, hinged, and put together by me.

I hope to get into commissons when im older, and this is my first step. I hope to turn this head into a full fursuit when i get money to buy more fur, the hand paws, feet paws, tail and digitgrade padding is already done for this fursuit.
thanks for looking 
bonus

Edit: I just noticed some of the fur is all over the place lol it was not brushed down since my outing in the snow


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 2, 2013)

not sure what is below the right nostril, but I think it looks pretty dang good, I hope that mine comes out like that when I start/finish it... buuuuut you may not want to wear it around children until you test it out on a young sibling, seeing as it is dark and the eyes almost have this sort of glow to them, children are sometimes afraid of that, but once again, great job.


----------



## bonus41 (Jan 2, 2013)

its a little piece of hot glue on the nose when i accidently placed the hot glue down on the head. i tried peeling it off but it was taking off the paint and I didnt want to redo the Paint today :/ just lazy... To bad I'm an only child with no one to test the head on, i have walked around the neighbor hood but there we're only "older" kids... Hopefully i dont go around scaring kids...


----------



## DragonFoxDemon (Jan 2, 2013)

The big thing that stands out and distracts to me is the fur in the ears going the wrong direction. Other then that pretty nice for a first.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 2, 2013)

bonus41 said:


> its a little piece of hot glue on the nose when i accidently placed the hot glue down on the head. i tried peeling it off but it was taking off the paint and I didnt want to redo the Paint today :/ just lazy... To bad I'm an only child with no one to test the head on, i have walked around the neighbor hood but there we're only "older" kids... Hopefully i dont go around scaring kids...



You can always get a foam mannequin head. 

It looks pretty good so far! I love the eyes. I just don't know about that fur direction in the ears. Can we see some side shots as well? 

I can kind of see a cleft lip sort of thing on it but I can't really tell due to the angle of the piece.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 2, 2013)

Looks pretty good. Can you post some pics of the sides?


----------



## Day Coydog (Jan 2, 2013)

Dokid said:


> You can always get a foam mannequin head.


Wow... totally missed the point there... look at my first post.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 2, 2013)

Day Coydog said:


> Wow... totally missed the point there... look at my first post.



Yes annnddd? I was wrong for one post. But it is still a very good idea for OP to get a mannequin head so that it is off the ground and it would be easier for them to take pictures of it.

Also its a general rule of thumb that realistic suits scare little kids.

Anyways OP I love those teeth! That jaw set fits perfectly in the the mouth and it seems to have a lot of good tension so it stays up. 

the only thing I can say that would make it better is the fact that your fur looks a bit scraggly. Is it just mat or did you use fun fur?


----------



## FitzySauce (Jan 2, 2013)

I just wanted to start out by saying that I've never built a fursuit head all the way through, so I'm not trying to sound like a know it all! I was thinking you could clean up the glue (I assume) around the nose, and actually that's it for me. I think this is amazing especially for a first time! I think you have quite the future ahead of you!
Before I head out, I wanted to say that fabric.com has 20$ a yard for faux fur, and its actually great quality, it's soft and long too. It's the same as mendels fur but cheaper.


----------



## Dokid (Jan 3, 2013)

FitzySauce said:


> I just wanted to start out by saying that I've never built a fursuit head all the way through, so I'm not trying to sound like a know it all! I was thinking you could clean up the glue (I assume) around the nose, and actually that's it for me. I think this is amazing especially for a first time! I think you have quite the future ahead of you!
> Before I head out, I wanted to say that fabric.com has 20$ a yard for faux fur, and its actually great quality, it's soft and long too. It's the same as mendels fur but cheaper.



You can also get it from distinctivefabric.com. It's 22 a yard but the thing is 60 inches wide. It's massive. Plus I know for a fact that their customer service is amazing and they've always been kind to me.


----------



## bonus41 (Jan 3, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in pictures, i finally got them, i'm pretty sure the fur is not funfur, I got the fur from Fabric land and it was under "luxuries black long pile faux fur" it was $40 per meter, they white long fur may be, I never bought it, it came with a fixer upper head I got through the mail. I looked at onling fur and its very expensive to ship to Canada, and I have no clue where to buy maniquen head as I live in a very small town, we are even without a good fabric store. And the jaw sets are one of the things I like about Monoyasha's work, evrey piece she sells fits perfectly in her resin blanks.

anyway here are the sides and the ears of the head.












the ears might be the wrong direction, i know the brown is but it showed more like that, the pile on the back of the ears is really short so it was hard to tell...


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 3, 2013)

It looks surprisingly sophisticated for a first go to me. If you produce more in the future I imagien they will look really good.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Jan 3, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> It looks surprisingly sophisticated for a first go to me. If you produce more in the future I imagien they will look really good.



Definitely did their homework and took their time making it. I look forward to seeing any of your future work, looks like you have a lot of potential in fursuit making.


----------

